# Netzwerk > Linux als Server >  Einschuebe in HP-Rack mischen?

## pibi

Hoi zaeme

Wenn es dicke kommt, dann richtig:-((

Jetzt habe ich schon Probleme mit meiner Workstation, die jeden Tag im Einsatz ist bzw. sein sollte und jetzt zickt auch noch der Hauptrechner;-( Der Datenteil besteht aus vier Einschueben mit je "HP 600 GB SAS 15k". Heute hat sich nun wieder ein Einschub duch gelbes Blinken bemerkbar gemacht. Diesen habe ich vor ein paar Jahren bereits ersetzt. Egal, ich koennte im hiesigen "Ricardo" (das ist unser Pendant zum Ebay) zwei Einschuebe "HP 600 GB SAS 10k" erwerben zu je 35.00 Fraenkli (identisch mit EUR). Meine Frage: Funktioniert ein Mischmasch zwischen 15k und 10k generell? Wird dann der Speed des gesamten RAID5 entsprechend dem schwaechsten Glied langsamer? Mit letzterem koennte ich notfalls leben.

Danke fuer eine Antwort und Gruss aus Winti
Pit.

----------


## marce

Softwareraid via OS oder Hardware-Raid via Controller?

Bei Softwareraid kannst Du zusammenstecken, was Du willst
Bei Hardware-Raid bestimmt der Controller, was Du zusammenstecken darfst.

- und ja, das schwächste Glied bestimmt die Perfomance.

----------


## pibi

Hoi marce

Nun, da es ein Rackeinschub ist und alles von HP stammt, tippe ich auf Hardware-Raid (vor einigen Jahren gekauft bei einem normalerweise recht zuverlaessigen Occasionen-Verkaeufer). Also moeglichst schnell komplett und regelmaessig sichern und abwarten...

Danke und Gruss
Pit.

----------

